# [Risolto] World di Portage e/o altri bd incasinati

## cevit

Ciao a tutti, da qualche giorno, all'incirca da Natale, il mio world si è incasnato/corrotto/ubriacato/dannegggiato, non so bene come definirlo.

E' iniziato tutto con dei messaggi durante il comando emerge sia con che senza la sincronizzazione:

```

emerge -uDkvp world

```

come risultato mi diceva che c'era il db world danneggiato e d usare "emaint --check world".

Utilizzando il comando mi dava come output una serie lunghissima di pacchetti mascherati, terminando con l'indicazione di come smascherarli, scritto però in verticale, una lettera per riga! 

Con il comando eix ottenevo che tutte le versioni dei pacchetti erano mostrate con un punto esclamativo e mancavano le descrizioni:

```

* net-firewall/iptables

     Available versions:  !1.2.11-r3 !1.3.2 !1.3.3-r1 !1.3.3-r2 !1.3.4

     Installed:           1.3.4

     Homepage:            SRC_URI=http://iptables.org/projects/iptables/files/iptables-1.3.4.tar.bz2 extensions? ( http://www.linuximq.net/patchs/iptables-1.3.0-imq1.diff mirror://sourceforge/l7-filter/netfilter-layer7-v2.0-beta.tar.gz )

     Description:         RDEPEND=

     Provides:            CDEPEND=

     License:             KEYWORDS=alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 m68k ~mips ppc ppc64 s390 sh sparc x86

```

A questo punto con "emaint --fix" mi svoutava il db world, lo ricreavo con "regenworld", ripetevo il comando emerge e ricominciava la solfa.

A un certo punto sono riusicto ad aggiornare il portage dopo aver sincronizzato il 31 mattina, e a questo punto la situazione è che l'emerge funziona regolarmente, più o meno, ma il sistema non è del tutto a piombo:

- i tipi mime sballati, come se il sistema non leggesse il file mime.types;

- eix che continua a mostrare degli output sballati, almeno fino a una settimana fa;

```

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  !3.3.4-r8 [M]3.3.5 !4.0.1 *4.1.0_pre20051028 !4.1.0_rc1 !4.1.0

     Installed:           3.3.4-r8 4.0.1

     Homepage:            SRC_URI=ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/pub/qt/source/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.1.0-rc1.tar.gz

     Description:         RDEPEND=|| ( ( x11-libs/libXrandr x11-libs/libXcursor x11-libs/libXi x11-libs/libXfont x11-proto/xextproto x11-proto/inputproto xinerama? ( x11-proto/xineramaproto x11-libs/libXinerama ) ) virtual/x11 ) virtual/xft >=media-libs/freetype-2 png? ( media-libs/libpng ) jpeg? ( media-libs/jpeg ) mng? ( media-libs/libmng ) nas? ( >=media-libs/nas-1.5 ) odbc? ( dev-db/unixODBC ) mysql? ( dev-db/mysql ) firebird? ( dev-db/firebird ) opengl? ( virtual/opengl virtual/glu ) postgres? ( dev-db/libpq ) cups? ( net-print/cups ) zlib? ( sys-libs/zlib )

     Provides:            CDEPEND=

     License:             KEYWORDS=-*

```

- se provo a vedere le use dei pacchetti installati (anche con un "emerge -evp world"), mi compaiono delle use con il %, che non comparivano prima.

Ora, penso che ci sia una maniera di rimettere a posto le cose sena fare una reinstallazione del sistema, cosa che mi scoccerebbe per i tempi necessari.

Qualche idea? Mi da l'idea che non vengono correttamente letti file in /etc/portage ....

Allego l'output di emerge info:

```

shinjuku cvitali # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="C"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cdb cdr chroot crypt cups curl directfb dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo exif expat fam ffmpeg firebird flac foomaticdb fortran freetype gd gdbm ggi gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer gtk2 guile hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 ithreads java jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos lcms ldap libcaca libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mmx mmxext mng mono motif mozsvg mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntlm_unsupported_patch ogg oggvorbis openal opengl pam pcre pdflib perl php png python qt qtmt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wmf wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

Grazie a tutti

Cesare

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... tanto per cominciare  rimetti il portage stabile e non utilizzare quello in fase di testing.

poi devi sistemare il file di world che così com'è non va poi molto bene in quanto hai elencati tutti i pacchetti che hai installato (o sbaglio?)

in più un'ammonizione: le cose di sistema non bisognerebbe metterle ~arch, a meno che uno non sappia cosa sta facendo.

----------

## cevit

Grazie per la veloce risposta, vediamo un po' i miei file, che mi sembra non siano cosi sballati, più che altro uso lo Xorg 7 (da inizio Dicembre) e il KDE 3.5 (da almeno un paio di mesi), senza aver avuto problemi fino ad adesso:

Ecco il mio /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

# Donnie Berkholz <spyderous@gentoo.org> (07 Aug 2005)

# Modularized X, upstream release candidates

app-doc/xorg-docs

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/appres

x11-apps/bdftopcf

x11-apps/beforelight

x11-apps/bitmap

x11-apps/editres

x11-apps/fonttosfnt

x11-apps/fslsfonts

x11-apps/fstobdf

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-apps/ico

x11-apps/lbxproxy

x11-apps/listres

x11-apps/luit

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/mkcfm

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/oclock

x11-apps/proxymngr

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/rstart

x11-apps/scripts

x11-apps/sessreg

x11-apps/setxkbmap

x11-apps/showfont

x11-apps/smproxy

x11-wm/twm

x11-apps/viewres

x11-apps/x11perf

x11-apps/xauth

x11-apps/xbiff

x11-apps/xcalc

x11-apps/xclipboard

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xcmsdb

x11-apps/xconsole

x11-apps/xcursorgen

x11-apps/xdbedizzy

x11-apps/xditview

x11-apps/xdm

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xdriinfo

x11-apps/xedit

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xeyes

x11-apps/xf86dga

x11-apps/xfd

x11-apps/xfindproxy

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xfs

x11-apps/xfsinfo

x11-apps/xfwp

x11-apps/xgamma

x11-apps/xgc

x11-apps/xhost

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-apps/xkbevd

x11-apps/xkbprint

x11-apps/xkbutils

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xload

x11-apps/xlogo

x11-apps/xlsatoms

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-apps/xlsfonts

x11-apps/xmag

x11-apps/xman

x11-apps/xmessage

x11-apps/xmh

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-apps/xmore

x11-apps/xphelloworld

x11-apps/xplsprinters

x11-apps/xpr

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist

x11-apps/xprop

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-apps/xrdb

x11-apps/xrefresh

x11-apps/xrx

x11-apps/xset

x11-apps/xsetmode

x11-apps/xsetpointer

x11-apps/xsetroot

x11-apps/xsm

x11-apps/xstdcmap

x11-apps/xtrap

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-apps/xwd

x11-apps/xwininfo

x11-apps/xwud

>=x11-base/kdrive-6

x11-base/xorg-server

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-libs/libFS

x11-libs/libICE

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-libs/liboldX

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXaw

x11-libs/libXcomposite

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-libs/libXdamage

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-libs/libXevie

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXfontcache

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXi

x11-libs/libXinerama

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-libs/libxkbui

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-libs/libXp

x11-libs/libXpm

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

x11-libs/libXprintUtil

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXres

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-libs/libXt

x11-libs/libXTrap

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/libXvMC

x11-libs/libXxf86dga

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/gccmakedep

x11-misc/imake

x11-misc/lndir

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-proto/compositeproto

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/evieext

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/printproto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-proto/videoproto

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

x11-themes/xcursor-themes

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

>=net-im/gaim-2.0.0_beta1

app-text/xpdf

x11-misc/driconf

media-video/avifile

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

```

e /etc/portage/package.mask

```

www-client/mozilla

gnome-base/gnome-light

=app-emulation/cedega-4.4.1

>dev-util/tmake-1.9

#=media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.004

media-gfx/bootsplash

>app-emulation/point2play-2.02 

>app-emulation/point2play-2.0.2 

>net-p2p/amule-2.0.3-r3

x11-plugins/karamba-weather

#=sys-apps/portage-2.0.53_rc3

# =media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050906

>app-emulation/cedega-4.4

# =media-sound/amarok-1.3.3

#=media-sound/amarok-1.3.4

=net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4

sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks

<=app-emulation/vmware-5.5.0.13124-r5

# =app-emulation/vmware-5.0.0.13124-r3

#>dev-libs/lzo-1.08-r1

net-wireless/ipw2200

>=dev-python/qscintilla-1.6

>=net-libs/wvstreams-4.2.1

=media-libs/libmp4v2-1.4.1

=media-libs/faad2-2.0-r9

<=net-im/gaim-1.5.0

net-wireless/ipw2200

```

Non mi pare di avere cose particolari non mascherate o con flag particolari.

Allego anche il /etc/portage/package.use per completezza

```

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

app-editors/vim bash-completion

x11-wm/fluxbox gnome

media-libs/lcms tiff

net-fs/samba ldap winbind oav libclamav sasl

x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra -qt

x11-libs/libast pcre

app-misc/twin ggi

media-libs/libggi dga directfb fbcon

media-libs/libsdl dga fbcon

www-client/mozilla-firefox mozxmlterm -mozsvg

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird gnome

dev-lang/php bzip2 cdb dba gd mhash sasl threads xmlrpc xsl zip 

www-client/links directfb fbcon

mail-client/evolution gstreamer nntp pda firefox

gnome-base/gnome-panel eds

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server nntp firefox

app-admin/eselect bash-completion

app-pda/pilot-link tcltk

dev-lang/tcl threads

dev-lang/tk threads

gnome-extra/libgsf gnome

gnome-base/librsvg gnome

kde-base/kcontrol logitech-mouse ieee1394

X11-wm/openbox pango startup-notification

X11-themes/openbox-themes gtk

dev-python/pygtk gnome

media-gfx/gimp-print -foomaticdb

dev-python/gnome-python gtkhtml

net-wireless/bluez-utils gtk

media-video/ffmpeg threads

media-video/avifile divx4linux vidix win32codecs

media-video/transcode dvdread  mjpeg lzo divx4linux vidix win32codecs quicktime

media-libs/win32codecs quicktime

media-video/mjpegtools quicktime

x11-misc/xscreensaver gtk krb4 offensive

media-sound/xmmsctrl bash-completion

app-pda/synce gnome

app-pda/multisync pda

net-im/gaim gnutls silc

net-firewall/iptables extensions

net-www/gentoo-webroot-default no-htdocs

net-www/apache threads mpm-threadpool

x11-libs/wxGTK gnome wxgtk1 unicode

media-video/vlc aalib cdda cddb cdio dts dvb ffmepg gnutls halstream win32codecs xosd

media-libs/xine-lib aalib ffmpeg flac gnome vidix win32codecs xvmc

media-video/xine aalib

dev-db/rekall odbc

app-editors/vim-core bash-completion

net-analyzer/ettercap gtk

app-admin/sudo offensive

net-print/cups gnutls

sys-libs/pam pam_chroot pam_console pam_timestamp

net-wireless/wireless-tools multicall

app-text/namazu chasen kakasi

nedia-sound/amarok visualization

dev-perl/perl-ldap sasl xml

media-sound/amarok visualization

x11-libs/fox bzip2

sys-apps/grep prce

app-misc/mc 7zip

app-crypt/mit-krb5 krb4

app-portage/genlop bash-completion

net-analyzer/netcat GAPING_SECURITY_HOLE

kde-base/kdelibs openexr

app-crypt/gnupg bzip2 ecc idea

net-analyzer/ipac-ng sqlite -postgres

media-gfx/graphviz cairo

app-editors/nvu gnome

x11-plugins/gkrellmms bmp

sys-block/gparted fat ntfs reiserfs

sys-power/hibernate-script logrotate

sys-apps/suspend2-userui fbsplash

app-arch/dpkg bzip2

net-dialup/ppp mppe-mppc

# net-wireless/kismet gps

sys-apps/pmount -crypt

app-forensics/rkhunter bash-completion

games-strategy/wesnoth editor server tools

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant -qt

app-portage/eix bash-completion

net-p2p/bittorrent gtk

net-firewall/ipsec-tools idea rc5

media-video/realplayer nsplugin

media-video/mpeg4ip id3 lame mpeg2 player v4l2 x264

```

Qualche errore marchiano a prima vista?

Intanto faccio il downgrade del Portage, il pacchetto in testing mi era stato proposto dall'emerge stesso ...

Ciao e grazie ancora

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

probabilmente il problema maggiore è X11-7.0, dal momento che i profili vogliono che si installi qualcosa delal categoria virtual/x11, ma non esiste ancora un ebuild per la versione 7

installare X11-7.0 è un grosso rischio. e non da, ad oggi, vantaggi concreti... anzi di vantaggi per l'utente finale non ne darà nemmeno nell'immediato futuro, dal momento che la struttura modulare è stata una cosa concepita solo nell'ottica degli sviluppatori.

io inizierei facendo un downgrade a X11-6.8. probabilmente non risolverà, ma sicuramente si farà un po' di ordine nel sistema, e sarà più semplice risolnere il problema

----------

## cevit

A dire la verità lo Xorg modulare mi sembra + veloce e funziona anche meglio con la mia ATI Radeon 9700, calcola che ho un laptop.

Comunque i problemi sono iniziati dopo 3 settimane almeno dal passaggio all'Xorg modulare, calcola che faccio sync e update giornalmente.

Ciao

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cevit wrote:*   

> Comunque i problemi sono iniziati dopo 3 settimane almeno dal passaggio all'Xorg modulare, calcola che faccio sync e update giornalmente.

 

lo so... ma è un problema che ho avuto anche io, perché la creazione del pacchetto virtual/x11 è successiva all'introduzione in portage di X11-7.0

facendo due conti ho visto che fare il downgrade alla vecchia versione era meno dispendioso, in termini di tempo, che risistemare tutto, e così ho fatto

quanto alle prestazioni, ti posso garantire che sono le stesse tra 7.0 e 6.9. l'unica differenza tra le due versioni è appunto la struttura modulare.

puoi verificare sul sito di freedesktop

----------

## cevit

Quindi dovrei tornare all'Xorg 6.8.x per risistemare tutto?

Non resco a vedere la relazione temporale, mi sembrano un po' distanti ... E l'aumento di velocità è la sensazione nell'utilizzo, non sono andato a fare benchmark ...

Comunque, ho effettuato il downgrade del portage alla versione 2.0.54 e, dopo un emerge --metadata e un update-eix, la visualizzazione del comando eix è tornata corretta, quindi una cosa è a posto (sembra ...).

L'unica seccatura è che compare 

```

shinjuku cvitali # emerge --metadata

skipping sync

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.

```

Ma il discorso a questo punto è, come funziona il discorso dei virtuals? Francamente, e forse ho incominciato a sbarrellare il mio sistema li, non me ne sono minimamente preoccupato, smascherando i file dell'Xorg modulare.

Può essere li il problema di base che ha inficiato una configurazione che funzionava correttamente?

Ciao

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cevit wrote:*   

> Quindi dovrei tornare all'Xorg 6.8.x per risistemare tutto?

 

è un'ipotesi che ho fatto. potrei anche sbagliarmi

di certo è che installare oggi X11-7.0 vuol dire andare incontro inevitabilmente a un po' di rogne per i motivi che ti dicevo.

può anche darsi (anzi... sicuramente) che quando uscità l'ebuild per X11-7.0 e X11-7.1 tutto torni alla normalità, ma essendo quelal roba in hard-masked non si può prevedere nemmeno quando questo accadrà. ecco perché io sconsiglio sempre di installare quei software.

nel tuo caso specifico potrebbe anche darsi che il problema sia localizzato tutto intorno a quei pacchetti, come può darsi che ce ne siano anche altri in ballo. sicuramente risolvere i problemi uno alla volta ti aiuterebbe ad avre un quadro migliore della situazione.

----------

## cevit

E anche il portage è a posto per il momento ho mascherato i pacchetti superiori al 2.0.54.

Non è la soluzione definitiva ma per il momento va....

Dite che fa tanto schifo come soluzione?

Ciao

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

io non ho capito una cosa... tu hai tutto il sistema ~arch ?

----------

## cevit

Nel make.conf ho la riga

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

quindi dovrei avere il sistema in ~arch, altrimenti vuol dire che non ne ho capito un'accidenti.

Opzione non necessariamente sbagliata quest'ultima ....   :Confused: 

Ciao 

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

oddio...

non è che non hai capito... hai capito benissimo... ma è un po' complicato gestire quella situazione

----------

## cevit

Ma se tolgo il sistema da ~arch, oltre a dover ricompilarne mezzo se non tutto, e dover aggiungere un sacoc di pacchetti in package.use, che cosa cambia a livello di gestione del sistema?

Saranno i bagordi ma non riesco a capirne la differenza ...

In che senso diventa difficile gestire la situazione?

Ciao

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

togliere il sistema da ~x86 vuol dire fare un downgrade, il che non è sempre un'operazione semplice come l'upgrade

la differenza tra la due versioni è che ~arch è molto più recente, ma è anche un sistema di testing, in cui non è detto che tutto funzioni come deve, né che sia stabile. non è detto neppure che debba essere un mostro di instabilità come windows, ma di certo c'è una buona probabilità che prima o poi qualcosa vada storto.

non dico di tenere sempre tutti e soli i pacchetti stabili, però avere tutto il sistema *secondo me* è un po' rischioso

ormai credo non ti convenga tornare indietro. piuttosto cerca di risolvere i problemi che hai e di tornare ad una situazione di stabilità. quando avrai ottenuto quello, potrai porti il problema di passare da ~x86 a x86, se lo vorrai ancora

----------

## Luca89

Credo che questi problemi siano perloppiù dovuti al fatto di avere il nuovo portage che è ancora in fase di sviluppo, comunque risovere questo problema non significa risolvere per sempre tutti i problemi che possono derivare dall'avere tutto il sistema in ~arch. Io consiglierei un passaggio a stable aggiugendo in package.keywords i pacchetti che voglio fare il downgrade con la dicitura "=pacchetto-versione" in modo tale che a poco a poco avrai un sistema completamente stabile e correrai meno rischi in futuro.

----------

## cevit

Sto tornando al sistema non in ~arch, un po' alla volta sto aggiornando le versioni dei pacchetti in package.keywords, vi farò sapere.

Intanto grazie tante per l'aiuto fornitomi.

Cesare

----------

## gutter

Se hai risolto per favore edita il titolo del tuo primo post e metti il tag [Risolto].

----------

## randomaze

 *cevit wrote:*   

> Sto tornando al sistema non in ~arch, un po' alla volta sto aggiornando le versioni dei pacchetti in package.keywords, vi farò sapere.

 

Ricorda i backup dei dati... alcuni programmi potrebbero mal digerire il ritorno a vecchie versioni e distruggere eventuali dati presenti (configurazioni, ma anche documenti o simili...)

Peraltro intervengo tardivamente su questo thread, ma in caso di problemi (abbastanza scontati) su versioni ~x86 potrebbe bastare segnalare il problema su bugzilla (o controllare se é giá stato segnalato) per aiutare gli sviluppatori a trovare il problema e correggerlo, aiutando cosí l'intera comunitá  :Wink: 

----------

## cevit

Come non detto, ho fatto il tentativo e al primo emerge mi ha mostrato praticamente tutto il sistema da ricompilare.

Comunque ho imparato, almeno parzialmente  :Confused:  , la lezione.

Appena ho il tempo farò il downgrade, per adesso lo teno cosi, anche perchè non mi da più il problema originale sull'emerge, il sistema mi sembra stabile adesso, quindi continuo a sperimentare ...

Comunque mi da meno problemi di Windows ... checchè ne dicano miei colleghi ... ma sforiamo in argomenti ot e religiosi ...

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Un saluto e un ringraziamento a tutti, sopratutto a coloro che mi hanno dato suggerimenti, e marco come risolto il thread

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

potresti fare una cosa: prendere tutti i pacchetti che ti chiede di reinstallare e metterli in /etc/portage/package.keywords, specificando anche il numero di versione.

così facendo non ti chiederà di ricompilare niente quando rimetterai a posto ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, ed aggiornerai i pacchetti con le versioni stabili man mano che queste usciranno.

uhm... spero di essre riuscito a spiegarmi

----------

## bandreabis

Esco "un po'"" OT... ho provato a mettere su un sistema interamente ~x86 questo week-end (da affiancare a quello stabile, dato che avevo una quindicina di GB liberi) ma mi sono dovuto bloccare dopo l'emersione di nvidia-kernel visto che modprobe nvidia mi da "formato errato"... forse ho capito come risolvere...

Tutto questo protagonismo ed egocentrismo inutili per dire che mantenere un sistema masked non è semplice ma lavorando con Gentoo queste manie avventurose vengono da sole... Gentoo è affascinante.

Ecco, chiedo scuso per la sparata.... e vi auguro BUON ANNO!

Andrea

----------

## cevit

Ciao k.gothmog, mi sono perso un'attimo nella tua idea:

- tolgo il sistema da ~arch;

- effettuo i vari emerge del sistema scrivendomi i pacchetti con le rispettive versioni che mi vengono richiesti nel package.keywords con ~x86;

- effettuo un'emerge e trovo una caterva di pacchetti da downgradare;

- inserisco anche questa lista di pacchetti in package.keywords indicando anche la versione dei pacchetti.

Ma non dovrebbero essere comunque presentata la versione come da downgradare?

O forse ho capito male io?

Grazie e ciao

Cesare

----------

## .:chrome:.

non proprio... vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi meglio:

- togli il sistema da ~arch

- fai un emerge -uDNpt world e vedi i pacchetti di cui vorrebbe fare il downgrade

- inserisci quei pacchetti in package.keywords specificando anche la categoria, in questo modo: =sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre12 ~x86 anziché sys-apps/baselayout ~x86

così facendo non ti dovrebbe richiedere nessun aggiornamento perché hai riportato il sistema alla versione stabile, ma hai anche smascherato tutti i pacchetti che hai installato, e solo nella specifica versione che hai tu.

così facendo, per ogni pacchetto che tu hai installato, appena uscirà una versione successiva ti verrà proposti di fare l'upgrade. diventerebbe un normale processo di upgrade graduale.

credo sia la soluzione più indolore possibile.

----------

## cevit

Ok, ce l'ho fatta! E' stata lunga, quasi 4 ore (ma non avevo voglia di litigare con le Regex in perl, non sono le cose che conosco meglio), ma sono riuscito a inserire tutti i pacchetti in package.keywords e adesso il sistema quando faccio l'emerge  mi dice che non ci sono pacchetti mascherati o da downgradare (mi voleva tornare al kde 3.4.3, mentre utilizzo felicemente il 3.5.0 da quando è comparso in portage).

Con i prossimi sync vedremo come andrà, ma adesso mi sembra bene.

Più che altro, come faccio a sapere quando ripulire i file package.*? Devo farlo di volta in volta quando effettuo gli aggiornamenti?

Ciao e grazie

Cesare

----------

## randomaze

 *cevit wrote:*   

> Più che altro, come faccio a sapere quando ripulire i file package.*? Devo farlo di volta in volta quando effettuo gli aggiornamenti?

 

Se hai fatto come da consiglio di k.gothmog (ovvero ai smascherato solo l'esatta tua versione) non hai necessitá di ripulire i file package.* visto che le versioni li indicate diventeranno obsolete... anche se forse per pulizia e/o velocitá di esecuzione la cosa potrebbe aiutare.

Magari puoi pensare di fare dei controlli ogni due/tre mesi  :Wink: 

----------

## cevit

OK, grazie. Quindi adesso gli aggiornamenti dei pacchetti saranno meno frequenti, quasi quasi mi dispiace...

Ma la stabilità innanzi tutto.

ANche se con lo Xorg 7.0 e il KDE 3.5 non ho ancora avuto problemi, anzi, il touchpad adesso funziona anche meglio di prima...   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Ciao e grazie

Cesare

----------

